# Prolapse Doe



## Daisy77 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello Im in hopes there is someone out there that has truely dealt with a Prolapse goat..shes due this week her Prolapse was big two days ago..talked to vet..he had me putting in back in and said if it got to where it went back in when she stood to then just keep an eye on her..I know about the straps and the stitch approach..at this point vet thinks shes doing ok..i trust the vet my concern is ive never had this happen before and so hope someone can ease my worries. The internet has alot of opinions but so many from people you question weather they have ever actually dealt with this personally. Vet at this point doesnt think she will need a c section only time will tell..but he feels shell do ok with alittle assistance from me. Do I have a experienced friend out there.
Thank U


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 23, 2015)

No experience here...just some moral support!  Hoping all goes well!!!!


----------



## Daisy77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you very much fo.the support. Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 24, 2015)

No experience with prolapsing goat but wanted to say I hope it stays in.
How far along is your doe?
It is  very common in sheep but not so common in goats.
What kind of goat is she?


----------



## Daisy77 (Mar 24, 2015)

She is a nigerian dwarf ..and she has six days till due date. We had a harder winter and alot of rain lately. She hates getting wet or in snow so she sit around more than i would have liked. This is her second kidding. She had a Big boy last time and didnt even grunt hardly when she plopped him out. I quess she done so well then I got spoiled with her. I raised her from two weeks old so I super attached to her also. Vet said she may be over weight. Ive read calcium def. and triplets and short legged as well as weight can play a roll in this. I do know she didnt get as much exercise as i would have liked. Its been nice weather fo about three weeks now so shes walking everywhere now. Following me around as usual.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 24, 2015)

Wish I could help, but I have no personal experience.  I hope the best outcome for you.  Exercise has to be good for her, keep that up.


----------



## Daisy77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you all..prayers would greatly be appreciated. My husband says she my rebound from empty nest syndrome. I got her when I found out my last and fourth child was getting married to a marine and moving to Virginia. So she has a place in my heart bigtime. Oh that has been four yrs. ago now and my daughter is back home. Praise God!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 24, 2015)

Sometimes the kids are just putting too much pressure there, often momma goats will stretch, move around and "help" them to reposition. Sometimes that expanded area will suddenly go down and that small prolapse will be ok.

Glad your family is closer together now.


----------



## Daisy77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Sometimes the kids are just putting too much pressure there, often momma goats will stretch, move around and "help" them to reposition. Sometimes that expanded area will suddenly go down and that small prolapse will be ok.
> 
> Glad your family is closer together now.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Daisy77 (Apr 2, 2015)

Well she did.what Southern by Choice said. The prolapse was out most of the day then it went in and out came my 3 BUCKS !! Yes 3boys! All are doing great! One pretty sure is poled. two blueeyed and black some white in one..and a light buckskin brown eyed. Mommy is so glad its over she did so good only cried once when big guy came out. All eating well. Im a happy thankful new mommy myself. I plan on writing a good thread on this for people. I know there can be worse senerios but some of them really worry you to death. Hopefully I can help put someones fears at ease. Thank you all for your response and prayers.


----------



## Daisy77 (Apr 2, 2015)

OOh and April fools to me..  :-\ three bucks no girls ? WHATS UP WITH THAT!


----------



## Sunny75 (Apr 2, 2015)

Congrats on the new babies! .  So glad your doe is doing alright too


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 2, 2015)

Congratulations.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 2, 2015)

So glad all went well. 
Congratulations on your 3 boys!
  

So now we just wait for pictures.... them's the rules ya know!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 2, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Daisy77 (Apr 3, 2015)

Heres one ive got a good one with momma Im about to send..then tan one is a lil rooster


----------



## Daisy77 (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 3, 2015)

Congrats on the new arrivals!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 3, 2015)

Beautiful!

Keep an eye on the 2 black ones. Their legs are pretty bowed. 
There is generally a nutritional deficiency that causes this. 
If they don't start straightening out you will want to see your vet. 
Copper sometimes but generally you don't give copper to a kid. I believe someone else had a similar issue and it was rickets.

There again it could just be the picture and that they were lifting their leg to walk and it just was at an odd angle.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 3, 2015)

Congrats!!!


----------

